# T-Shirts für Abifeier



## Rookie11 (3. April 2012)

Hallo Community,

für unseren Abijahrgang wollten wir usn hier T-Shirts bedrucken lassen. 
Leider habe ich keine Angaben zu den Druckdaten gefunden. Bei uns hat auch keiner so richtig Ahnung vom Druck und ich als einzige, die ab und zu ein bischen im Photoshop Bilder bearbeitet wurde jetzt dazu vedonnert, das Design zu machen.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben, was ich beim Erstellen der Druckdaten beachten muss? Soweit ich weiß, muss man ein PDF erstellen, oder? Für den Druck im CMYK Farbraum oder RGB? 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## smileyml (4. April 2012)

Mein Vorschlag ist der, das du zum entsprechenden Laden geht, bei dem ihr drucken wollt.
Die sagen euch genau was sie brauche von dir. Das hängt nämlich mitunter vom gewollten Druckverfahren ab.

Einen kleinen Anhaltspunkt findest du noch im Grafik-Basiswissen - http://www.tutorials.de/content/621-grafik-basiswissen.html#shirts


----------



## NissyMaelzer (4. April 2012)

Also ich würde dir ebenfalls empfehlen, dass du erst einmal die entsprechenden Anforderungen bei der lokalen Druckerei nachfragst. Druckt ihr die Shirts im Internet, so würde ich auf der Anbieterseite nach entsprechenden Angaben erfragen.

Da es sich bei den Grafiken i.d.R. um Vektor-Grafiken handelt, würde ich dir von der Benutzung von Photoshop abraten und mich eher auf Elements oder ähnliche Programme konzentrieren.

Solltest du dazu nicht eigenständig in der Lage sein, so gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Die Druckerei übernimmt das Design.
2. Du engagierst jemanden, der das Design übernimmt (z.B. mich ;-) )


----------



## smileyml (4. April 2012)

Oder platzierst es hier im Jobforum!

Allerdings ist Elements genauso ein vektorenbasierendes Programm wie Photoshop.
Die Alternativen sind da eher Inkspcape (freie Software) oder Illustrator oder CorelDraw.


----------



## NissyMaelzer (4. April 2012)

smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Oder platzierst es hier im Jobforum!



Das habe ich übrigens nicht mit meinem Post ausgeschlossen ;-)


----------

